# recovery is going great



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

All is well today, eating and looking much better. Even a little nuzzeling going on.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm very glad to hear that, is this the Indian Fantail?

Is this the thread titles "sick bird" or another one?? I will merge the threads, so everyone knows the history.

Thank you for the update.


----------



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

yes. sory. I just got so excited.


----------

